# SketchUp for WW



## SketchUp Guru (1 Jan 2006)

Happy New Year all.

I'm wondering if could get someone to help me out by taking a look at the following link to see if the banner and links work. I made a few changes from before although it is far from complete.

SketchUp for Woodworkers

I have in mind a couple more tutorials to make but if anyone has anything they'd like to see feel free to let me know. I also have some ideas for describing some time savers for streamlining your work.

Thanks.
__________________
Dave


----------



## LyNx (1 Jan 2006)

All works fine this end Dave.

Good job and happy new year

Andy


----------



## Chris Knight (1 Jan 2006)

Dave,
Works fine here.

It is rather out of date but I made a start on listing Sketchup resources here - some of it may still be useful https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... 7894#57894


----------

